# Paypal grip



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have used paypal for years without any problems. I always figured the fees were no more and probably less than costs involved with mailing a check or money order. And, all this time it has been connected to one bank account.

I decided to purchase an ebay auction this morning. Start the clicking on links to pay with paypal and at some point it DEMANDS, (no choice) to add my card info. I don't want to do that. I sent a message to the seller of what happened and told him it may have cost him a sale. I know it is not his fault, but figured he should know at least. 

So why the change and the requirement to add card info? 

Sorry for the rant, still grumbling. I wanted the auction and if the seller were to offer the item off ebay, I would buy it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No idea... I've had a card registered with them for years. I don't actually use it, but it's in the list.

So far as your seller, you still need to pay. If you don't want to go via PP, send an e-mail explaining the problem and ask where you can send the MO.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Even "buying" it was different this time. Usually you click on the "buy it now" button and it goes to a "verification and commit" screen. It did not do that this time. I clicked on the "buy it now" and it went right to the address verification screen and then to the paypal screen where the card info was to be put in. Everything was different so without completing the paypal part I don't know if it registered as a commitment to buy or not since there was no commitment screen, And no option to pay later either. With that set up there would seem to be no option to pay the seller with another type of payment either.

And, no notice in my email of the transaction either.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

The way eBay is set up now the seller, of most items, isn't allowed to ask for any type of payment except PayPal. They can't even say in the listing something like "ask if I accept other forms of payment".

However, as far as I understand the rules, if YOU ask THEM if they take another form of payment then they will not run afoul of the rules.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have understood that asking the seller if they take other forms of payment was ok to do. As I think about what happened this morning, it is the fact that apparently I could not even buy the auction without paying with paypal right then, and I could not proceed to pay with paypal without giving my card information. I have been paying for auctions for years with paypal with no problems, now this. In the past, I would "buy" something, but because of available time right then would go back later and pay for it. Didn't work that way this time. One time I didn't even pay through ebay because the seller was local and I picked up the item and paid cash for it when I picked it up. There was no problem with the recorded transaction. 

I will try again later and be more aware of any possible options, etc. But there was no commit screen and no notice of any kind went to my email about that auction. They usually send a "you have bought" notice. I am assuming I did not buy the item because there was no commitment button to click and no notice about the purchase in my email.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I just wondered. Was this one of those where the seller required immediate payment? If so that would explain everything that happened.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The reason for the credit cards is because PayPal immediately credits the seller's account upon payment so there are no charge-backs to the seller. It's one of the advantages of a seller using PayPal.

The credit card is your 'backup' funding should you not have enough in your bank account (or whatever method you use as your primary PayPal funds). 

You can thank the ripoff artists for this requirement. PayPal was right to go to this requirement to prevent sellers from having to resort to charge-backs. What a mess that would be!

If the item you purchased is requiring immediate payment, then it is an auction where the seller is requiring payment at the time of purchase. It will be marked 'immediate payment required' next to the amount of the item.



sunflower-n-ks said:


> I have understood that asking the seller if they take other forms of payment was ok to do.


Not any more. A couple of months ago, I had _all_ my listings pulled (but still had to pay for them..grrrr!) because I didn't know about this new rule. All I said in those listings was "PayPal only unless other arrangements have been made prior to the end of the auction"; I wasn't asking for any alternate form of payment, just thinking about those who don't like to use PayPal.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

You can still _take_ other forms of payment. (I do!) 
You just can't advertise the fact that you're open to it.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had customers send me an email before an auction ends asking to pay wth a money order if they win. They also have to ask for my address as that ebay doesn't automatically send it to them anymore. This usually works out fine as long as the buyer pays. Most people who would rather pay with check or money order know how to do this.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

The seller did require immediate payment. But it was not on the listing it was a couple of pages into the transaction. 

If you list your email addy, do you put it in the description or is there another place to put it? I looked all through the listing and there was no email addy on this listing. Does ebay monitor what is said between a seller and buyer when it goes through the ebay "ask the seller a question" link?

Thanks for the help everyone. I get used to a routine and get thrown with changes. Seems there are a lot of changes on ebay anymore. frustrating...........


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Can you give us the listing number so we can help you better with an explanation? 

No, Ebay does not monitor any private conversations between any parties unless it is done through the 'resolution center' (the place you go to resolve conflicts/non-payments between buyers and sellers). 

When you send a message, there is a place you can check whether you want the other party to see your email address.

Most of all the new changes is that Ebay and PayPal are trying harder to protect it's buyers and sellers from fraud/stalking/spam/security issues.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Hummm, I have a checking account only linked to PayPal and haven't been asked for a card.

I have also been putting, "Payment via PayPal unless other arrangements made." in the shipping information area and haven't been called on it.

eBay's new rule on insurance no longer being optional bums me out. They didn't recognize the first $100 of insurance is built into FedEx and UPS base rates. If you use Priority Mail outside the U.S. some amount of insurance is automatically provided free. If I were to make insurance mandatory by increasing my handling fee, then I would have to refund it to anyone with the item(s) sent via UPS or out of the US.

I can see where a seller may have abused it by requiring insurance and then not sending item as insured. However, seems like trying to kill a gnat with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

I visit a lot of web sites daily and at least once a fortnight I am informed not to use online selling/auction sites. Some people have had there bank accounts stripped of funds and on the odd occaission people have had there identity stolen wrecking the real owners credit rating etc. It has all been traced back by the authorities to these particular sites. I do not provide any personal details over the net anymore.
On a similar note, the Australian government has banned some internet gambling sites and Visacard Australia will no longer tranfer money to international gambling sites. There has been many complaints that people were not getting their money back when they wanted it.


----------



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

The last few times I have used PayPal, a screen has come up during the payment process that APPEARS to require bank card information but in fact is a solicitation. There is a very small button that allows you to skip the screen and proceed in the normal way. Perhaps this is what you encountered?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

amelia said:


> The last few times I have used PayPal, a screen has come up during the payment process that APPEARS to require bank card information but in fact is a solicitation. There is a very small button that allows you to skip the screen and proceed in the normal way. Perhaps this is what you encountered?


that's what I thought too.


----------



## DiggerDirect (Nov 7, 2009)

Often a seller lists a buy-it-now and checks the 'imediate paypal payment required' option for that listing. This sounds like could be the case. In that case you are taken to the payment screen imediately. There should have been a screen (or text next to BIN button) stating something to that affect.
Still, if you have a paypal account linked to a bank account the 'funding options' should have appeared for you to select the funding source. 
I sell my books with a buy it now scenario similar to above but get many paypal 'pending e-checks' when buyer uses their bank accounts. 
Paypal allows non account holders to purchase via paypal with their credit cards (a SMALL link bottom left) but they dont state up front that this is on a limited basis, then all of a sudden a buyer makes a purchase from me and cant payusing their credit card thru paypal until they 'sign up' and link a bank account.
I dont agree with many of ebay/paypal's new policies at all, I think it has something to do with 'greed'.

diggerdirect


----------

